# Intimidated at the tee box



## civileng68 (Mar 28, 2007)

As a new golfer, and playing with another new golfer, I'm losing about 9 strokes per game out of intimidation from watchers while teeing off. I feel as though I look like an idiot (maybe if I dont know that I'm doing something wrong or right). That shot then goes out to the left on a hard slice (left handed) and I know it's from nerves. I'm fine when only with my partner but, my partner embarasses me too since he's an uglier golfer than I am.

Is this normal and is there something you all did to feel better about it?


----------



## fitz-uk (Apr 28, 2006)

Try not to let this bother you.

*EVERYONE* had to learn at some point, so dont let this bother you.

As long as you are fast enough so that you dont hold people up behind you and you have enough etiquette to let players through if you are slower, then there is no problem.

Even single figure golfers can have a mare on a tee.

When you are on the tee, set yourself up to point where you want to, keep your eye on the back of the ball and swing that club. Dont let anything else into your head.


----------



## Doby45 (Mar 7, 2007)

You best bet is to get into a solid routine. This will help you focus on the routine and not on those that are watching you. A solid preshot routine is said to be one of the greatest assets a professional golfer has.


----------



## civileng68 (Mar 28, 2007)

Yeah I'll try that. Thanks for the info. My focus is my problem (I do know that). Im so focused on what others are thinking that I can't focus on my hit.


----------



## marklfcgolf (Mar 28, 2007)

hi fitz-uk, i see you have the Titleist 983k - fujikura stiff shaft in your bag i am looking to buy one 10.5 stiff shaft, whats it like?. thanks Mark.


----------



## Fourputt (Nov 18, 2006)

civileng68 said:


> Yeah I'll try that. Thanks for the info. My focus is my problem (I do know that). Im so focused on what others are thinking that I can't focus on my hit.


If you have taken a lesson on the fundamental setup, just focus on that, step by step. Grip, stance, ball position, then pull the trigger, not slowly, but just follow the sequence. By then you should be just focused on the swing, making it easier to shut out the distractions. 

One of the most fun things in the game is to smash a good shot in front of a gallery.... once you've done it, you want more...


----------



## 300Yards (Jan 23, 2007)

Civil, I used to battle the same problem..What I did was start hitting in front of people more often. I would go to a crowded driving range, and hit balls with the masses. I would hit balls in my yard, as cars went by.(Sometimes they would honk)
Just build yourself a solid pre routine, focus on swinging smooth, and making solid contact, and you'll be fine.

Just telll yourself how nice it would be to send off a perfect shot in front of them, and use that as positive energy..Picture yourself executing the perfect shot, and you will. Everyone goes through it, don't feel to bad. You'll get used to it.


----------



## fitz-uk (Apr 28, 2006)

marklfcgolf said:


> hi fitz-uk, i see you have the Titleist 983k - fujikura stiff shaft in your bag i am looking to buy one 10.5 stiff shaft, whats it like?. thanks Mark.


I love the club, I tried to replace it with the 905R this year and that didnt quite hit the same mark, so that went for sale.

I am yet to find a driver which gives me the same solid feel at impatct. Its not a gadget driver, nothing flashy about it, its pretty simple and straight forward - for me this is perfect.


----------



## srothfuss (Nov 17, 2006)

Someone else had suggested it to me and it seems to work so... To help get rid of the jitters and to help focus your mind try and toss a golf ball around and catch it while you wait for a crew in front of you to tee off. It'll get you to focus pretty fast and get you to start thinking about the game rather than anyone watching. 

Remember - golf to most of us is supposed to be relaxing and enjoyable.


----------



## Butz (Nov 17, 2006)

civileng68 said:


> As a new golfer, and playing with another new golfer, I'm losing about 9 strokes per game out of intimidation from watchers while teeing off. I feel as though I look like an idiot (maybe if I dont know that I'm doing something wrong or right). That shot then goes out to the left on a hard slice (left handed) and I know it's from nerves. I'm fine when only with my partner but, my partner embarasses me too since he's an uglier golfer than I am.
> 
> Is this normal and is there something you all did to feel better about it?


Hey,
I think your problem is "Mental". 
Try buy some book that will teach you NLP ( Neuro-Linguistic Programming ) or self- hypnosis.

By learning to do this, you will be able to resolved all people around you. Its like Tiger Wood playing golf. When he is in the Zone, he shut his mind, and plays. And when you asked him what happened, he would say, Ï don't remember...
It means, He is focused and all the people around him doesn't bother him.

This is the reason why TW will never be a Team Player, becoz he is the Best Golf Mentalist in the field.

When Im playing my golf, I would shut my mind off...all the surroundings, and the people around me; it means you become deaf all the surrounding ( you don't get bothered at the people laughing behind your back or those murmurs, celfone ringing ) I just focused my mind ( what I see is just the white/or yellow colored balls ), my tees and my driver or iron.


----------



## mkoreiwo (Jan 8, 2007)

Probably the biggest problem to overcome IMHO.... Some people don't find it an issue, for others, its the kiss of death.

All the suggestions above are great, the routine, the effort to simply focus..... And try to get into the mindset that other golfers don't give a hoot what you do, they are thinking about their own shot.

There are many good books on the mental aspect of golf, and some of them are enlightening. I believe that a lot of high handicap players would be much lower if they could get their mental side of the game all in tune. Ask yourself: if I hit it well at the range.... what's the difference here.... I still tee it up the same.... etc., etc., etc.. Still - its hard for new golfers, and I still get the hebie jeebies on the tee...


----------



## 300Yards (Jan 23, 2007)

Before I figured out how to shut the people out, I was a 25 handicapper!!! Now I'm a +1.6..


----------



## marto97 (Mar 29, 2007)

Just remember that we ALL had to start some where and in the beginning we all looked and felt like you do. Just remember your course edicate and play on.


----------



## 300Yards (Jan 23, 2007)

Something else you can do, is wear a visor hat, and just turn it to where you can't see them.


----------

